# Hunting traffic



## BIGFOOT45 (Aug 13, 2012)

Will hunting a traffic field in early season work?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Sure, why not?

Get enough guys who are competent callers, a big enough spread and hide as best you can, and I wouldn't see why you couldn't pull in geese.

It's worth a shot. Better than staying at home, anyway.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

We hunted traffic last weekend and shot 40. Been throwing huge speads all fall, and killing em.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Unless you have a HUGE spread, theres no chance.


----------



## BIGFOOT45 (Aug 13, 2012)

how big is huge?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

15 dozen bigfoots.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

goosehunternd said:


> We hunted traffic last weekend and shot 40. Been throwing huge speads all *summer*, and killing em.


Fixed it for you :wink:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Ya I thought about that after I sent it, after cusing 100* weather all day in a welding shop. Kinda funny how quick a guy forgets about that when he starts talking hunting.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I bet you could run traffic with 5 dozen or less. Keep in my goosehunternd is probably in the flight path of the x and the roost. That may seem like a stupid obvious statement but I think some ppl consider running traffic just going out to a random field and setting up in it. There's not enough geese around to expect much when doing that.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes running traffic is either in the flight line or in a field next to or close to the one you couldnt get permission for. Setting up blind is a totally different situation that hardley ever works out. I shoulda been more clear, thanks Buck


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Buck25 said:


> I bet you could run traffic with 5 dozen or less. Keep in my goosehunternd is probably in the flight path of the x and the roost. That may seem like a stupid obvious statement but I think some ppl consider running traffic just going out to a random field and setting up in it. There's not enough geese around to expect much when doing that.


I have ran traffic will 5 dozen and sometimes less. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.


----------

